# andere Rahmenfarbe....



## Deleted 83484 (24. November 2010)

Ich habe seinerzeit mein Helius CC in schwarz eloxiert bestellt....klassisch halt. Mittlerweile finde ich es nicht mehr so dolle....irgendwie langweilig...trist.

Farbe muss her 

Da ich den Rahmen sowieso einschicken möchte um die Zugführungen ändern zu lassen bietet es sich ja an, auch etwas Farbe mit ins Spiel zu bringen.

Es kommt eine weisse Gabel dran, und weisse Laufräder...soviel steht schon fest.

Aber was mache ich mit dem Rahmen???? Hauptrahmen schwarz lassen, Hinterbau weiss
oder nur die Druckstreben weiss
oder alles weiss
oder noch 'ne andere Farbe mit reinbringen???

In meinem Fotoalbum seht ihr wie es jetzt ausschaut: matt schwarz mit blauen extra love Teilen...







Den Farbkonfigurator habe ich schon -zigfach "missbraucht"....vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auf den richtigen Weg helfen!?!?!?!?


----------



## Harvester (24. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359434&highlight=farbberatung

wie wäre es damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. November 2010)

Du fährst doch mit Rohloff, oder ? Ich finde die Rohloff saut immer an den Ausfallenden rum. Recht wie Links. Wenn du jetzt weiße Druckstreben hast sieht das immer dreckig aus. Habe ein weißes HT deshalb weiß ich wovon ich spreche. Ich würde hinten eloxiert lassen und den Hauptrahmen pulvern.  Das klassische firedepartment red mit weißen Deacals geht immer und sieht gut aus. Passt auch zu deinen weißen Anbauteilen.


----------



## v09 (24. November 2010)

Hi Grunzi,
wenn Du alles weiss machst, hast Du bald wieder Dein "schwarz-Problem" von heute -> Farbe fehlt !
Ich persönlich finde eine einheitliche Farbe für Rahmen und Hinterbau besser als den Mix aus unterschiedlichen Farben. Da Du ohnehin eine andersfarbige Gabel hast, sollte mMn der Rest einheitlich sein.
Sollte ich mein N mal pulvern lassen (erneut eloxieren geht ja nicht), würde ich hellblau mit silber flakes oder sowas nehmen.

Gruß
v09


----------



## kroiterfee (24. November 2010)

und ich neon dizzy camo und die anbauteile alle schwarz.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. November 2010)

das sind doch schonmal einige Ansätze, vielen Dank zunächst.

Ganz weiss sieht bestimmt nicht so dolle aus...
Ja, die Sache mit der Rohloff und den Ausfallenden ging mir auch durch den Kopf.......sieht immer dreckig aus..

Orange finde ich auch interessant...zusammen mit meinen blauen extra-love Teilen...dann noch blauer Schriftzug!?!?

So eine Farb-Aktion will ja gut überlegt sein.

Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Bilder von euren Bikes...müssen ja nicht zwingend Nicolai sein.....( ob wohl ich dann bestimmt gesteinigt werde )


----------



## Mayhem (25. November 2010)

Ich bin für melonengelb!!!


----------



## blutbuche (25. November 2010)

nix geht über grüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüün !!! (strebe schwarz= - oder orange ....


----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2010)

wenn du blaue eloxteile hast dann raw oder aber noch geiler: elox orange!


----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2010)

ah nee deins ist schon elox


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ah nee deins ist schon elox



ja...leider....ansonsten wäre Orange eloxiert der Hit!!!

Aber beim Pulver sticht mir dieses Leuchtorange ins Hirn...das müsste doch auch cool aussehen!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (26. November 2010)

Ich fand den Thread ueber Rahmenfarben im MTBR Forum recht gut.
Der Farbkonfigurator auf der Liteville Seite ist auch super weil er einen recht guten Eindruck verleiht, wie eine Farbe auf den Rohren rueberkommt - durch die Kruemmung das ist nochmal anders als auf einem Farbfaecher.
Inspirierend fand ich auch einen Besuch in einem ordentlichen Radladen (in meinem Fall Germans Cycles , da haben sie manchmal Musterstuecke zum in die Hand nehmen 
Wichtig, da die Farbe oft verfaelscht wiedergegeben wird. Z.B. wirkt Melone in echt anders.

Aber da der Rahmen bereits Eloxiert ist wuerde ich dabei bleiben und mit den Anbauteilen was machen.
Z.B. die Gabel in einer kraeftigen Farbe lackieren lassen.
Gepulverte Felgen sehen auch gut aus., Blau eloxierte Felgen, Hope Scheiben mit blauen Spidern,...


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2010)

.... bomberorange glitter !!! guckst du :  gruss, k.


----------



## madbuddha (26. November 2010)

Der Hinterbau meines CC ist in Jägermeisterorange, Hauptrahmen in mattem Schwarz..


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. November 2010)

da die Zugbefestigungen entfernt/geändert werden muss ich auch was an der FArbe machen, weil sonst silberne Flecken auf dem schwarz eloxierten sind....


----------



## Peter95 (29. November 2010)

hat jemand auch ein blaues nicolai, wenn ja könnt ihr mal ein bild reinstell???????
ich weiss net welches blau ich nehmen soll.


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... bomberorange glitter !!! guckst du :  gruss, k.



Diese Farbe gibt es nicht mehr bei Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

Peter95 schrieb:


> hat jemand auch ein blaues nicolai, wenn ja könnt ihr mal ein bild reinstell???????
> ich weiss net welches blau ich nehmen soll.








zb.


----------



## blutbuche (30. November 2010)

@guru : . schade  , eigentlich ...


----------



## Peter95 (30. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zb.


 
was ist das für ein blau?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2010)

RAL 5015 Himmelblau.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Dezember 2010)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau meines CC ist in Jägermeisterorange, Hauptrahmen in mattem Schwarz..



Bilder??


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

..das blaue gefällt mir gar net ...


----------



## softbiker (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja "müllsackblau" ist auch nicht so meins


----------



## madbuddha (6. Dezember 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Bilder??



Auch meine Tochter findet das Nicolai zum anbeißen.


----------



## Ge!st (6. Dezember 2010)

Goldig


----------



## c_w (6. Dezember 2010)

Gibts das auch in aufgebaut? Kann ich mir gerade nur schwer vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

warum ? schwarze teile dran - sieht doch geil aus !!!! (spreche aus erfahrung )


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. Dezember 2010)

...nur schwarz wäre dann wieder langweilig!!!

Aber ein Bild im Komplettaufbau wäre echt was...


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

...aber was willste  noch an  anderer farbe  zu orange und schwarz nehmen ??


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ...nur schwarz wäre dann wieder langweilig!!!
> 
> Aber ein Bild im Komplettaufbau wäre echt was...



Hi Grunzi,

nehm doch einfach das 





Des Bike ist doch geil


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Dezember 2010)

kommt mir bekannt vor 

aber im Frühjahr wird es definitiv anders aussehen!!


----------



## madbuddha (7. Dezember 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ...nur schwarz wäre dann wieder langweilig!!!
> 
> Aber ein Bild im Komplettaufbau wäre echt was...



etwas schmucklos fotografiert...


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

..keine decals ???


----------



## madbuddha (7. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..keine decals ???



 schwarz glänzend auf schwarz matt. die Gabel ist auch schwarz matt


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Dezember 2010)

so gefällt mir das aber nicht, wenn dann müsste wenigstens die Gabel auch in der FArbe sein...so schaut's etwas unfertig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

ja , sieht bisschen trist aus ...


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Dezember 2010)

Peter95 schrieb:


> was ist das für ein blau?








Stop !!!
Das ist nicht Himmelblau, sondern Signalblau. Ral 5005
Ist mein altes M-Pire. 
Es ist keine Nicolai Serienfarbe.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2010)

ohh sorry ... stimmt.  (musst du das zeigen)


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

..ist das eloxal blau von N nicht sehr ähnlich ..?????


----------



## Peter95 (8. Dezember 2010)

das gates blau ist geil !!!


----------

